# 10. Bank1Saar MTB Marathon 2009



## snoopy-bike (27. Oktober 2008)

*Wichtige Infos zum 10. Jubiläum des Bank1Saar Marathons im Jahr 2009!

Guckst Du hier:*

*www.bank1saar-mtb.de*


----------



## crazyeddie (27. Oktober 2008)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> *Wichtige Infos zum 10. Jubiläum des Bank1Saar Marathons im Jahr 2009!
> 
> Guckst Du hier:*
> 
> *www.bank1saar-mtb.de*



jetzt auch zum anklicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (13. November 2008)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> jetzt auch zum anklicken




Hallo,

und weiter gehts micht wichtigen Neuerungen und Infos!!!!


----------



## crazyeddie (13. November 2008)

das sind tolle neuigkeiten


----------



## snoopy-bike (20. Mai 2009)

Mittlerweile gibt es wieder wichtige News! 

Unbedingt T-Shirt durch VORANMELDUNG sichern!!!

www.bank1saar-mtb.de


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Mai 2009)

oh freude... wird die strecke viel anders verlaufen als `08??


----------



## Stallion (27. Mai 2009)

glaub ich nicht, so ne schöne strecke sollte man nich groß verändern 
Angemeldet bin ich zwar noch nich aber werd ich noch tun 

Edit: freu mich auf mein 3. T-Shirt von einem Bank1Saar Marathon


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Mai 2009)

poahlegg, neee!!!!! einer meiner besten freunde hat am 5ten hochzeit und ich werd nit mitfahren können. der soll gefälligst seine veranstaltung verschieben!!!!


----------



## gemorje (27. Mai 2009)

oder einfach nicht so viel trinken


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Mai 2009)

üüüüüüüüüüüüüsch???? nieeeeeeeeemaaaaaaals


----------



## atlas (31. Mai 2009)

.


Bitte löschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (31. Mai 2009)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich fand es war ein geiler Marahon.
> 
> ...


Entweder bist Du im falschen Film oder im falschen Kino


----------



## atlas (31. Mai 2009)

Oha

Hab`s grad gemerkt.Meinte nat. den Saarschleifenmarathon.

Tja,die Konzentration ist heut wohl etwas hinüber.

Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## da rookie (3. Juni 2009)

hi, 
bin endlich seit 2005 auch wieder mal dabei! )
@snoopy-bike
gibts den streckenverlauf als gps-track irgendwo zum download?


----------



## snoopy-bike (5. Juni 2009)

da rookie schrieb:


> hi,
> bin endlich seit 2005 auch wieder mal dabei! )
> @snoopy-bike
> gibts den streckenverlauf als gps-track irgendwo zum download?




Hallo,
voraussichtlich ab Juli auf unerer Homepage....

VG


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich für den Bank1Saar Marathon angemeldet, die Kohle schon überwiesen aber noch keine Rückmeldung bzw. Anmeldebestätigung.

hab dem Ansprechpartner vom RSV IGB eine Mail gecshrieben aber auch noch keine Antwort erhalten Was ist da los?
Geht es anderen ähnlich?

VG
Marco


----------



## cpt-coma (24. Juni 2009)

Hi
Ich habe auch keine Rückmeldung bzw. Anmeldebestätigung bekommen (letztes Jahr auch net).Ich stehe aber dieses Jahr schon in der Starterliste bei br-timing,was letztes Jahr net so funktionier hat.Mach dir mal keinen kopf.Wenn du dich angemeldet und rechtzeitig bezahlt hast,gehe ich mal davon aus das  du früher oder später in die liste auf genommen wirst ,ist ja noch lange hin.
Gruß Cpt-Coma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (25. Juni 2009)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mich für den Bank1Saar Marathon angemeldet, die Kohle schon überwiesen aber noch keine Rückmeldung bzw. Anmeldebestätigung.
> 
> ...



Hallo

zu1 : bereits geschehen...

zu 2 ... Internetprobleme mit der Deutschen Telekom (seit schlappen 2 Wochen!)


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (25. Juni 2009)

Hey Dirk !

wo kann ich denn die Starterliste bei Br-Timing aufrufen ? hab das noch gar nicht gemacht. mal sehen ob ich schon auf der Liste stehe.

VG
Marco


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (25. Juni 2009)

Hat sich erledigt. habs gefunden.
stehe aber noch nicht auf der Liste
Ich sehs schon kommen das ich im September im Betzental stehe und ich bin nicht registriert.

Dann betrinke ich mich am ert besten Stand !

Prost!


----------



## cpt-coma (25. Juni 2009)

Jetzt mach dir mal  keine sorgen hatte leztes Jahr wie gesagt auch leichte bedenken.Ich hatte sogar den Kontoauszug bei der Startnummernvergabe zur Sicherheit dabei,damit ich zur not beweisen kann das ich bezahlt habe. Mein Kummer war unbegründet,hat alles anstandslos funktioniert und ich hatte damals auch keine bestätigung bekommen.
Hier ist mal der traid vom lezten Jahr. Wie du ab seite 2  lesen kannst werden die Starter listen nicht als zu oft aktualiert.Mir ist jedoch kein fall bekannt wo jemand bezahlt hat,aber nicht starten durfte.
Gruß cpt-coma


----------



## cpt-coma (25. Juni 2009)

ups hier der link 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=348442


----------



## snoopy-bike (9. Juli 2009)

Wichtige Neuigkeiten beim Bank1Saar Marathon!

Vorfahrttermine zur Streckenbesichtigung & Teamareaplätze gibt es hier:

www.bank1saar-mtb.de


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (16. Juli 2009)

Bei den Marathon-shirts fänd ich es super, wenn die Designs den Weg vom Rücken auf die Brust endlich mal finden würden!


----------



## snoopy-bike (13. August 2009)

*Wer es noch nicht getan hat, sollte es umgehend tun:*

*Sich anmelden!!!*

*Denn nur wer sich definitiv bis zum 21. August 2009 anmeldet, bekommt das T-Shirt!!

Ansonsten wird zudem auch die Nachmeldegebühr fällig!

Also, worauf wartest* *DU?*


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. August 2009)

leider kann ich nit...


----------



## Stallion (13. August 2009)

Kann man so en T-Shirt auch iwie käuflich erwerben?
Ich kann/werde wieder aller Erwartungen wohl doch nicht mitfahren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (24. August 2009)

Hallo !

Ich war vorletzten Sonntag bei der Streckenbesichtigung der 48km Strecke dabei und muss schon sagen daß die nicht von schlechten Eltern ist.
Wer hat sich denn noch für die mitteldistanz angemeldet?

Ist ja nun nicht mehr lange hin bis zum Marathon (6.9.) und da dachte ich man könnte sich vor oder nach dem Rennen in einer Ecke des Betzentals (Start/Ziel) oder am erstbesten Bierstand treffen um über die ein oder andere Erfahrung während des Rennen fachsimpeln. Oder einfach nur Wunden lecken

Wäre schön wenn das klappen könnte.

Als ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Da ich in IGB wohne habe ich auch das Glück einige Steckenabschnitte abfahren zu können (Betztental,DB-Trail,Uhu-Brunnen,etc.)

Viel Glück und Spaß allen die starten

VG
marco


----------



## *Holdi* (24. August 2009)

Da ich noch mit zwei Kollegen "anreise", die mich für die 48 km verschwätz hann, wirds wohl etwas schwierig sich vorher zu treffen. Aber denke mal an so einem Bierstand kommt man bestimmt nicht ohne so weiteres vorbei. 

LG Holdi


----------



## beRgAMONt 182 (29. August 2009)

Fährt jemand morgen die MiniStrecke ab?

Ich war am Donnerstag DB Trail und Uhubrunnen gefahren und hab danach keine Markierungen mehr gesehn..


----------



## crazyeddie (3. September 2009)

hätte meinen startplatz langstrecke abzugeben, kann bestimmt auch auf mitteldistanz umgeschrieben werden.


----------



## gemorje (3. September 2009)

wieso, was ist los?


----------



## crazyeddie (3. September 2009)

mir gehts gut, es is das bike. aber dazu sag ich erstmal nix.


----------



## gemorje (3. September 2009)

aha..wenig kanns ja nicht sein, wenn dir dadurch der Start verwährt bleibt...i'll stay tuned..


----------



## 007ike (7. September 2009)

WOW! Ich bin noch ganz fertig! War das wieder anstrengend! Aber es ist einfach die schönste Strecke auf der ich bisher Rennen gefahren bin! Auch wieder top organisiert, so macht das Spaß! 100 Punkte!


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (7. September 2009)

Ja , war der Hammer.
Die Stimmung und die Orga haben gepasst, bin auch froh daß ich es ohne Sturz über die Bühne bekommen hab (obwohl die Rampe bei der ersten Überfahrt mega rutschig war).

Startgeld hat sich mehr als gelohnt. Die Vielfalt an den Verpflegungsstationen, das T-Shirt, die Nudelparty und das beste: dei Massage nach dem Rennen war

Weiter so !

Bin nächstes Jahr auch wieder am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (7. September 2009)

Jepp, die Strecke war, wie immer, super.
Allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen, dass sich nicht ortskundige an manchen Stellen hätten verfahren können.
Vor allem nach dem Uhubrunnen musste man die Ausschilderung teilweise suchen.

Ein bisschen schade fand ich es, dass zur Siegerehrung nur noch so wenige Leute da waren.
Teilweise ist das aber auch verständlich. Schließlich waren bis 12 Uhr schon über 50% der Fahrer im Ziel.


----------



## *Holdi* (7. September 2009)

Ja die Massage, darauf habe ich mich am meisten gefreut, habs auch ausgiebig genutzt. 
Kann mich dem Rest nur anschließen, gelungene Jubiläumsveranstalltung!


----------



## leeqwar (7. September 2009)

super strecke, super veranstaltung. besser kann man einen marathon glaub ich nicht organisieren! 

immer wieder faszinierend, wieviel regen der boden dort wegstecken kann.


----------



## da rookie (7. September 2009)

hallo,
super veranstaltung und mega geile strecke!
hat total spaß gemacht...an manchen stellen hätte ich mir zwar vorne ein zweites kettenblatt gewünscht aber ging auch so 
hoffe das die ergebnisliste und die fotos bald online sind...
ansonsten thumbs up...macht weiter so.


----------



## leeqwar (7. September 2009)

ergebnisliste war gestern abend schon online...


----------



## da rookie (7. September 2009)

oh cool...wo denn...nicht bei rsc-mtb.de....da steht aktuell nur die von 2008.
kannst du vllt den link posten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da rookie (7. September 2009)

mmhhh..ok...habs gefunden...

für alle die´s auch ned gefunden haben
http://www.br-timing.de/html/starter_ergebnislisten.html


----------



## Brenner H-J (7. September 2009)

Muss mich gmorje anschließen hab mich an der Kreutzung Marcs Wurzel verfahren, anstad
rechts bin ich geradeaus, kam dann von hinten zu einem Streckenposten der mich wieder zurück geschickt hat. Bei der Rückfahrt ca.300m kammen mir noch etwa 10 Fahrer entgegen die alle falsch waren. An der nächsten Kreuzung fahren wir alle rechts (wieder falsch) die ander kehren wieder um ich fahr weiter die TDP Abfahrt runter bis zum Anstieg UHU Brunnen (da war ich doch schon ? schei...). Info vom Streckenposten wieder zurück oder umstellen auf Marathon 95 Km ich die ganze Strecke wieder zurück zu dem Streckenposten beim ersten verfahren. Die Ersten beiden der 95er  zweite Runde kammen wir auch schon entgegen. Habe den posten dann wieder gefragt wie ich am schnellsten auf die 48er komme Antwort wieder zurück, ich nix zurück wie komm ich wieder an Start/Ziel er hier rechts dann kommste in Dorf fahr cirka 300m in die Richtung
Flatterband und ich war wieder auf Richtigen Strecke, warum sagt der kerl das nicht schon bein ersten mal so ein ?. Gut 15min verloren stinke sauer !!!.
Die Strecke war wie immer wieder super !!! die Orga auch bis auf den einen-Posten.


----------



## rich.tisch (7. September 2009)

Brenner H-J schrieb:


> ... Bei der Rückfahrt ca.300m kammen mir noch etwa 10 Fahrer entgegen die alle falsch waren...



Das kommt mir bekannt vor, denn da war ich dabei. Auf wem Rückweg hab ich das Absperrband mit Schild dann aber hoch oben am Baum doch noch hängen sehen; das war einfach höher gespannt als ich gross bin und daher vollends übersehen 
Ansonsten - bis auf die rutschige Rampe *autsch* - wieder mal *TOP*


----------



## Da Anhänger (7. September 2009)

Die Strecke war ok. aber irgendwie nicht meins.lief nicht gut und zu den Streckenposten sag ich besser nichts..an 2 strellen haben wir uns beinahe verfranzt als es jeweils links vom schotterweg in nen normalen Trail reinging..keine technik normaler trail halt..dort sahs jeweils ein streckenposten und was machten die..mem handy spielen.. man könnte ja auch mal zeichen geben wie das ander streckenposten auch gemacht haben aber nee..

gruß


----------



## fesa (7. September 2009)

Ich war das erste Mal dabei und muss sagen: erste Sahne - sehr sehr schöne Strecke - und die Bodenbeschaffenheit trotz der starken Regenfälle echt super - hätte ich nicht erwartet

Zum Glück hab ich mich nicht verfahren... nächstes Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei 

Danke & Lob an die Organisatoren


----------



## Limit83 (7. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

erstmal vielen Dank für euer Lob! Aber auch die Kritik nehmen wir gerne an. In dem Fall geht es als Streckenchef auf die Kappe von meinem Team. Wobei ich dachte, die Arbeit würden wir ganz gut machen, denn früher hatten wir richtig große Probleme mit Verfahren, doch das hat sich jetzt doch gebessert. Wenn man unsere Strecke nämlich mit anderen Rennen vergleicht sind es enorm viel Abzweigungen und es macht auch enorm viel Arbeit sie ordentlich auszuschildern. Dennoch erwartet man als Fahrer natürlich eine perfekt markierte Strecke. Daher versuchen wir mit Kalkmarkierungen, Flatterband, Schildern, enorm vielen Streckenposten, Führungsmotorädern und gesprühten Pfeilen die Strecke so gut auszuschildern wie wir nur können. Der Regen am Donnerstag und Freitag hat uns übrigens gute 50% der Kalkmarkierungen weggeschwemmt, die wir dann versucht haben am Samstag noch nachzumarkieren... 
An von euch beschriebener Stelle kann ich das Verfahren nachvollziehen, das Flatterband war dort eindeutig ZU hoch. Es war zwar die Absicht von uns es hoch zu hängen, da früher oft normalhohes Flatterband vom ersten Fahrer der dann durchfährt zerissen ist und dann spätere nix mehr davon haben. Dass es Saboteuren schwerer wird, wenn das Flatterband höher hängt, ist denk ich auch klar. Für die Zukunft werden wir versuchen uns hier weiter zu verbessern - eine Möglichkeit haben wir jetzt durch Sportplatzkreide entdeckt, die eindeutig wasserfester ist und auch die übelsten Regenschauer übersteht! 

Gruß Limit


----------



## *Holdi* (7. September 2009)

Muß jetzt erstmal trotzdem Limit und seinem Team ein großes Lob an die Streckenabsicherung geben. So viele Streckenposten mit winkenden Armen hab ich noch nirgends in meiner relativ kurzen "Marathonkarriere" gesehen. Lag wohl auch an den vielen Abzeigungen liegen.  Aber in den allermeisten Fällen haben die einen guten Job gemacht. Die haben sogar noch gewunken, als ich noch hechelnd den Berg raufgestrampelt bin und signalisiert habe, daß ich sie längst gesehen habe. 
Vielleicht sind ja auch für Fahrer die vielen Arten der Absperrung (Flatterband, weißer und gelber Pfeil, ...), die verwendet worden, zu verwirrend. Und muß sich an jeder Kreuzung erst mals orientieren, welche Absperrung habe ich da und wo muß ich hin.
Ich fand die weißen Kalk/Sportkreide-Striche, die die nicht zufahrenden Wege markiert haben, in Verbindung mit den Richtungs- und "Vorabrichtungshinweispfeilen" sehr gut von weitem zu erkennen. Eventuell kann ja noch zusätzlich Flatterband angebracht werden. So kann man sich auf eine Streckenführung konzentrieren und besonder Punkte zusätzlich markieren.

Aber trotzdem habt Ihr eigentlich eine guten Job gemacht! Großes Lob von mir.


----------



## Maxnus (15. September 2009)

Habe auch nur Lob für Euch übrig. Ich war am letzten Samstag noch in Daun und die können sich was die Verpflegungsstationen angeht von Euch mal ne ganz dicke Scheibe abschneiden.
Die Ausstattung, das racerfreundliche Anreichen der Isoflaschen; das liefert sonst so kein Veranstalter. perfekt!
Bei dem Verfahrer war ich auch dabei, hat vielleicht 1 min gekostet, so was kann passieren bei so einer Ausschilderungs- und Markierungsorgie.

Danke ans RSC Team  weiter so

übrigens: Eure Tshirts sind schon Kult, man hat mir schon Geld geboten 


Gruß    Jürgen


----------

